# Dodge Ram CV Tradesman



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Anybody using one of these for service work? My job has transitioned into chemical treatment and water quality stuff, so no need for the heavy trucks and vans for what I'm doing. I've been working out of a small pickup truck with a topper, but the repairs are starting to add up and I'm looking at replacement sooner rather than later. Just looking for thoughts and opinions on this van. Ironically, we just got a dodge caravan for our family, which seems to be identical other than the cargo area and some suspension changes.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought Dodge closed its doors.

I've been GMC for over 10 years and happy.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

They have the promaster city now. It's like the redesigned small transit


----------

